

Ask HN: Need some advice about school. - mbrzuzy

Basically after this summer I'll have approximately 1 year left to get my degree (I already have a diploma).<p>I've always hated school, I find it boring and tedious.  I really just want to work full time with a startup.  If I am able to find a full time job, should I just drop out of school? Or should I tough it out through all the bull shit classes and get the paper?
======
bavcyc
I'm not sure what you mean by having a diploma and not a degree, typically
those are equivalent.

If you have enough credits to get the diploma but have not satisfied the
degree requirements, then that is a tougher decision. And it will depend on
how much value you perceive in meeting the additional requirements, but as PG
writes running up the stairs (take the harder path) usually has a bigger
advantage.

That does not mean you can not work full time. Lots of distance education
courses available. Check with your school and find out the rules/regulations
in this area.

Also you can network while in school, possibly this can lead to a
company/start up that will let you start work while you finish your schooling.

~~~
mbrzuzy
Well, here in Canada a diploma is basically from a 2 year program, and a
degree usually from a 4 year program. I finished a 2 year program and
transferred into the 4 year one.

Also, thanks for the input, I'll look into the stuff you mentioned.

~~~
bavcyc
Thank you for the clarification on the diploma versus degree. U.S. refers to 2
year degree as Associate's degree, with diploma usually indicating a completed
degree of any level. Always fun to find out ways English speaking countries
use words differently.

Definitely pursue completing the degree, as you are almost done.

Find a way to make it interesting to you. Analyze how an assignment, or
information, applies to a business.

If you can find an open source project to work on, then that could be fun. You
could also start your own start up or start researching ways to make a start
up successful.

Research start ups and find out how you can increase your 'value add' as you
complete your degree. So you can hit the ground running once you do graduate.

------
rdouble
At this point you should finish because it helps to have a degree if you ever
want to work in a different country.

